Ask HN: What is an easy/quick way to set up analytics for an iOS/mobile app? - pawsys
======
fakeElonMusk
use one of the many app analytics SDKs for iOS - Firebase, MixPanel, Flurry,
Amplitude...

~~~
pawsys
I heard that MixPanel is super complicated to set up. Couple of days worth of
coding. I am looking for something more straight forward. Are there any that
comes to mind?

